# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Origin, driverless vehicle, Cruise LLC, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cruise LLC

Home page - getcruise.com/technology

----------


## Airicist

Exclusive look at Cruise’s first fully driverless car

Jan 21, 2020




> Cruise, the self-driving subsidiary of General Motors, revealed its first vehicle to operate without a human driver, the Cruise Origin. The vehicle, which lacks a steering wheel and pedals, is designed to be more spacious and passenger-friendly than typical self-driving cars. Cruise says the electric vehicle will be deployed as part of a ride-hailing service, but declined to say when that might be.


"Exclusive look at Cruise's first driverless car without a steering wheel or pedals"
The Origin is the GM subsidiary’s first attempt to build an fully autonomous car from the ground up

by Andrew J. Hawkins
January 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cruise unveils Origin, an electric driverless vehicle designed for sharing"

by Kirsten Korosec
January 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "G.M.’s Cruise Unveils a Self-Driving Car. Don’t Look for It on Roads."
The futuristic Origin, which seats six passengers and lacks a steering wheel, will require intensive testing and regulatory scrutiny before it can hit the streets.

by Erin Griffith
January 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

The Cruise Origin story

Jan 22, 2020




> On January 21st, we debuted the Cruise Origin in San Francisco. See the full presentation from CEO Dan Ammann and Co-Founder & CTO Kyle Vogt. 
> 
> Meet the Cruise Origin. Self-Driven. All-Electric. Shared.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cruise expects GM to begin production of new driverless vehicle in early 2023"

by Michael Wayland
May 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cruise secures $5B credit line to buy electric, autonomous Cruise Origin vehicles from GM"

by Kirsten Korosec
June 15, 2021

----------

